# TX Skiff meetup



## dbrady784

Would microskiff owners of Texas be interested in doing a meet up somewhere along the coast? maybe when the weather gets a little better of course, but would just like to start to plan now. I'm just south of Galveston but will drive a bit.


----------



## Jred

I'm down as long as no one brings spinning rods. Those things make me sick


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Jred said:


> I'm down as long as no one brings spinning rods. Those things make me sick


Don’t worry about what people fish with as long as they are courteous on the water! I might bring a Zebco 202...
I’m in, what kind of meet up? Fish? Brag about our boats over a beer or three?


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I'll book the venue.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I'm Kidding...that place is awful. I'm game for a meetup. Also, I'm in Surfside (right nextdoor to you) pretty frequently during the warmer months, so we should meet up and take turns poling.


----------



## dbrady784

how about a lunch meeting after fishing, can drink a beer and cookout. you can bring spinning rods as long as you back your boat down and THEN unload your gear onto the skiff.


----------



## Jred

I think the boat ramp at San Luis pass has a little park thing and no one is really there on weekdays plus it's pretty central alon the coast for Galveston and Freeport


----------



## Boerne

Absolutely I'm in !!!


----------



## richg99

I'm in as long as my 1756 tinny qualifies. richg99


----------



## Smackdaddy53

San Luis Pass is a long ass haul for me. When you cats want to do one on the middle coast let me know.


----------



## dbrady784

Shit does maragorda count? Always wanted to do a trip there. Would be a good excuse for me to finally go. Though I hear crossing the bay can be dangerous.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Matagorda Bay can be pretty sketchy sometimes but the intracoastal and the river isnt too bad. I'd be down for Matagorda, Galveston, or Surfside. I wonder if my boat still runs....

How you been RICH!? Been a while since that day on Dickinson Bayou!


----------



## richg99

Thanks, I've been well. As you can see, I've had one or two different boats since we did that run. Want to hit the water again sometime?


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Ive been wanting to hit the water for the last 2 years and have failed miserably at it. I need to take all of my garage out of my boat and then take the boat out of the garage and see if it starts.


----------



## jhreels

Im down as well. Im in Galveston area but Im willing to travel to make it work. Seems like Matagorda is the compromise between Corpus and Houston, unless theres a bunch of Laguna guys that are interested. 

what do you think?


----------



## richg99

Matagorda works for me. Depends on when. We travel a lot after mid-April.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

I live near Houston, my in-laws live in Matagorda, and my parents are in Rockport so I am good in either direction. March is good for me probably. I'd like to meet up with other small boats. Maybe then the bigger ones will show some respect!!

We should meet up more often than... wait has there ever been a meetup? Lets shoot for Matagorda this time and head more South for the next one?


----------



## richg99

Ok. Pick a date.


----------



## efi2712micro

I am down for it. I live in Katy but fish the areas mentioned above ... March is dicey with travels though!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jhreels said:


> Im down as well. Im in Galveston area but Im willing to travel to make it work. Seems like Matagorda is the compromise between Corpus and Houston, unless theres a bunch of Laguna guys that are interested.
> 
> what do you think?


If there’s any kind of wind you don’t want to have a skiff meet up on East Matagorda Bay trust me. Limits the area a lot.


----------



## richg99

Suggestions?


----------



## dbrady784

I know it’s a little more of a drive past matagorda but Christmas bay and the near by bayous offer some relieve from wind. Haven’t lived in Texas long but if anyone has any better ideas shoot. Could shoot for March 31 or April 1, regardless of location. Would give everyone plenty of time.

On that note I do not have a portable grill or anything but will have cold beers and can bring chips.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Can’t be dragging a bunch of biscuit heads with GPS to my honey holes...Christmas Bay sounds sweet!


----------



## jhreels

I am good with Christmas Bay. That probably means launching at San Louis or 257S. 

I am fine with either.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

jhreels said:


> I am good with Christmas Bay. That probably means launching at San Louis or 257S.
> 
> I am fine with either.


Christmas bay is pretty central, and allows access west to smaller marshes (usually off colored), and east to the big water (west bay/choco bay).
I'll recommend everyone spend some time looking at the Xmas bay satellite maps on mapquest....those maps are better than google and show the nasty oyster reefs in the area.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Sounds good to me.


----------



## jhreels

Not sure if this died out, but I'm still down to go. I'll let the OP chime in, but just to put a step towards solidifying this, How about a plan to meet at San Luis Park on the weekend of March 31st Sat. or Sun. weather dependent.

San Luis Pass Park, Freeport, TX 77541

Who is interested?


----------



## richg99

Works for me. richg99


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

It probably works for me.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I think I'm good with that. Need to check with Mama....


----------



## POCtied

I'd probably be down to meet up


----------



## richg99

Great


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’ll keep posted and see. My schedule is ever changing.


----------



## dbrady784

i'm good with that.


----------



## richg99

What do you all say that, on March 15, anyone who is serious about going re-post here? Then, we should probably do that again on the 25th.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Sounds good to me.


----------



## dbrady784

fine with me. I'm not worried I'll be out regardless.


----------



## efi2712micro

It looks good for me so fingers crossed


----------



## jsnipes

would love to do a meet up. out of town fishing on the 31st but depending on when it lands


----------



## scissorhands

I had one a few years ago, I think we had about 15 skiffs show up. Galveston area. Let me know what you guys decide


----------



## dbrady784

I’m game for the 31st


----------



## jhreels

dbrady784 said:


> I’m game for the 31st


Awesome! Things are looking good.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Sneaking up on us. Need to take my boat out of the garage and look at it LOL


----------



## richg99

Nano...might want to see if it still floats! Ha Ha


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

EXACTLY what I was thinking!!


----------



## WillW

I might meet up


----------



## jhreels

Alright guys,

I figured I'd post this to see who is still serious about going, just quote this message and let us know:

San Luis Park on the weekend of the 31st:

People that are interested:

dbrady784
Jred
Smackdaddy53
Whiskey Angler
Boerne
Richg99
nano-skiff
efi2712micro
poctied
willW

Should be a fun trip, I might even bring my boat camping hammock and stay out 2 days.


----------



## POCtied

Count me out, headed to CO to shred some slush that week


----------



## GullsGoneWild

I may be interested pending getting a better offer.


----------



## efi2712micro

Still thinking about going


----------



## dbrady784

I'll be there.


----------



## Stevie

jhreels said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> I figured I'd post this to see who is still serious about going, just quote this message and let us know:
> 
> San Luis Park on the weekend of the 31st:
> 
> People that are interested:
> 
> dbrady784
> Jred
> Smackdaddy53
> Whiskey Angler
> Boerne
> Richg99
> nano-skiff
> efi2712micro
> poctied
> willW
> 
> Should be a fun trip, I might even bring my boat camping hammock and stay out 2 days.


Don’t know the area at all fishing wise, but will try to join. Best,


----------



## dbrady784

Stevie said:


> Don’t know the area at all fishing wise, but will try to join. Best,


don't need to the fish are everywhere. the worst part is trying to run somewhere without chopping up reds.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

dbrady784 said:


> don't need to the fish are everywhere. the worst part is trying to run somewhere without chopping up reds.


That sounds terrible. Cant wait.


----------



## Jred

dbrady784 said:


> don't need to the fish are everywhere. the worst part is trying to run somewhere without chopping up reds.


I'll prob be on dbradys boat mines in the shop


----------



## Whiskey Angler

jhreels said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> I figured I'd post this to see who is still serious about going, just quote this message and let us know:
> 
> San Luis Park on the weekend of the 31st:
> 
> People that are interested:
> 
> dbrady784
> Jred
> Smackdaddy53
> Whiskey Angler
> Boerne
> Richg99
> nano-skiff
> efi2712micro
> poctied
> willW
> 
> Should be a fun trip, I might even bring my boat camping hammock and stay out 2 days.


Guys,
Sorry to say it, but I don't think ill make it on the 31st. I'm heading over to ATX for the fly fishing film festival on the 29th and river fishing the 30th. 

Another time.

-James


----------



## richg99

I've decided to NOT join you guys on the 31st. I took my 1756 Lowe down to San Luis County Park today. While I can float pretty shallow, running on the motor requires 1 1/2 feet or more of water. With a 15 mph wind, I was nearly stuck a dozen times. I had no problem pushing off, or using my trolling motor to get off, though. Not sure that my tinny is set up for true shallow water fishing yet. She works well enough for me on Lakes Conroe and Fayette, and across larger bays. The two-hour one-way drive wasn't much fun with Houston city traffic. Incidentally, downtown Houston is a mess on route 59. Have fun. I hope to see some reports here! rich


----------



## jhreels

richg99 said:


> I've decided to NOT join you guys on the 31st. I took my 1756 Lowe down to San Luis County Park today. While I can float pretty shallow, running on the motor requires 1 1/2 feet or more of water. With a 15 mph wind, I was nearly stuck a dozen times. I had no problem pushing off, or using my trolling motor to get off, though. Not sure that my tinny is set up for true shallow water fishing yet. She works well enough for me on Lakes Conroe and Fayette, and across larger bays. The two-hour one-way drive wasn't much fun with Houston city traffic. Incidentally, downtown Houston is a mess on route 59. Have fun. I hope to see some reports here! rich


Sorry to hear it, you need to weld yourself a tunnel in that thing


----------



## dbrady784

richg99 said:


> I've decided to NOT join you guys on the 31st. I took my 1756 Lowe down to San Luis County Park today. While I can float pretty shallow, running on the motor requires 1 1/2 feet or more of water. With a 15 mph wind, I was nearly stuck a dozen times. I had no problem pushing off, or using my trolling motor to get off, though. Not sure that my tinny is set up for true shallow water fishing yet. She works well enough for me on Lakes Conroe and Fayette, and across larger bays. The two-hour one-way drive wasn't much fun with Houston city traffic. Incidentally, downtown Houston is a mess on route 59. Have fun. I hope to see some reports here! rich


can't help you on the drive, but shouldn't be discouraged because tide is supposed to be almost 0.5ft higher on the lowest. winds will dictate some though


----------



## Smackdaddy53

We will see how my truck project goes, doing some major upgrades, that’s why I have been quiet lately!


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We will see how my truck project goes, doing some major upgrades, that’s why I have been quiet lately!
> View attachment 24958


Same thing here but with my car. Anytime I touch something I find more rust. Coincidentally, every piece removed from the car is in front of the boat haha.


----------



## jhreels

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We will see how my truck project goes, doing some major upgrades, that’s why I have been quiet lately!
> View attachment 24958


Red hoses = +3 boosts.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jhreels said:


> Red hoses = +3 boosts.


Those aren’t hoses but yes they make it faster


----------



## jhreels

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those aren’t hoses but yes they make it faster


okok fine, tube.

No amount of red stuff will make that 6.0 a 7.3  

Nice truck man. Those motors can scream.


----------



## Blackdog317

I will try to make it. It would be good to meet everybody and see all the different skiffs.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I just found this thread. I'd love to meet up with you guys. I just got an East Cape Vantage VHP but I'm working that weekend...


----------



## jhreels

jay.bush1434 said:


> I just found this thread. I'd love to meet up with you guys. I just got an East Cape Vantage VHP but I'm working that weekend...


No problem man, I'll be fishing around that area for the foreseeable future, we'll meet up some time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’m not going to make it, I’m sure it will be fun without me!


----------



## dbrady784

i don't know if anyone is going anymore. seems as if more backed out then actually going


----------



## Smackdaddy53

dbrady784 said:


> i don't know if anyone is going anymore. seems as if more backed out then actually going


Life gets busy, I live 30 minutes from my regular boat ramp and have not been in almost 2 months. This meet up is almost 2 hours away from me and my fuel injectors for my truck are in Florida...


----------



## commtrd

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We will see how my truck project goes, doing some major upgrades, that’s why I have been quiet lately!
> View attachment 24958


Shoe horning in twins on that bad boy? Presuming you do have your head studs right? Should prolly know better than to ask that question... What upgrades?


----------



## commtrd

jhreels said:


> okok fine, tube.
> 
> No amount of red stuff will make that 6.0 a 7.3
> 
> Nice truck man. Those motors can scream.


6 litres can be made just fine with LOTSA MONEY. When done they rock. Until then an accident waiting to happen. Confession: I have twin Garretts on my cummins so kinda biased. It's all good... =)

I never fished north of Rockport. Easier for me to stay down here in my neck of the woods.


----------



## jhreels

commtrd said:


> 6 litres can be made just fine with LOTSA MONEY. When done they rock. Until then an accident waiting to happen. Confession: I have twin Garretts on my cummins so kinda biased. It's all good... =)
> 
> I never fished north of Rockport. Easier for me to stay down here in my neck of the woods.


I am by no means on the no replacement for displacement train lol. I traded my 7.3 with single shots for a 3.5 ecoboost.

Now I can say I have twin borgggssss


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

dbrady784 said:


> i don't know if anyone is going anymore. seems as if more backed out then actually going


Im still planning on it. The boat started, still floats, ran fine and got skunked so I am right back where I usually am. Two new hubs on the trailer now. Trolling motor is now in the trash so I may roll without it, unless I feel like spending another $100.


----------



## dbrady784

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Life gets busy, I live 30 minutes from my regular boat ramp and have not been in almost 2 months. This meet up is almost 2 hours away from me and my fuel injectors for my truck are in Florida...


Oh no worries man, was just gonna see if we should reschedule if no one is going to make it.


----------



## jay.bush1434

dbrady784 said:


> Oh no worries man, was just gonna see if we should reschedule if no one is going to make it.


I say yes. Pick a date, throw it out there and let's plan it up.


----------



## dbrady784

I’ll still do march 31st, however I will setup another for April 28 if anyone is interested.


----------



## jhreels

Ok, I'll come out to both. More fishing.


----------



## jhreels

Made it out to San Luis today, wind was howling as it has been for awhile. Glad to report the water still looks nice, but after a morning of poling around, I only saw one red on the flat I was on. Well find em next weekend for sure though


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Is that as choppy as it gets with a howling wind?


----------



## jhreels

W


'Nano-Skiff' said:


> Is that as choppy as it gets with a howling wind?


Well that's tail tucked behind a sand bar. trust me I wish it was calm lol


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Haha my boat looks to be quite a bit smaller than yours. I hope for a pretty smooth day when we meet up. Thats an awesome looking boat by the way.


----------



## dbrady784

Reds have been eluding me too. Though I’ve been killing the trout. I read a report that they are going off in Galveston, on shrimp too. Have yet to see reds shallow, or shrimp shallow for that matter.


----------



## salt_fly

Windfinder App says that Sunday the 1st will be partly cloudy but winds only 6-10 mph instead of sunny and 12-14 mph winds on Saturday?


----------



## jhreels

salt_fly said:


> Windfinder App says that Sunday the 1st will be partly cloudy but winds only 6-10 mph instead of sunny and 12-14 mph winds on Saturday?


Maybe for the sake of those in smaller boats, we pick the clouds over the wind? Hrmm.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Ill be in matagorda on the 1st


----------



## jhreels

'Nano-Skiff' said:


> Ill be in matagorda on the 1st


Hah! 

Ok well we've been tossing around the 31st more anyway. I'm fine with either.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

We can stick with 31 for sure. Ill find a place to hide if it gets too windy. Either that or Ill drive around to Bastrop Bayou and come in the protected way.


----------



## richg99

What is the starting or arrival time on the 31st? Because, I took my tinny down to GISP today and drifted the ten-inch deep flats just fine. 17 mph winds, whitecaps, and my stubby push pole/stick-anchor still allowed me to maneuver any place the trolling motor wouldn't go. I may join you anyhow, depending on time and schedules. If I do, I may ask to borrow a REAL push pole for ten minutes to see what that would do for me.


----------



## salt_fly

salt_fly said:


> Windfinder App says that Sunday the 1st will be partly cloudy but winds only 6-10 mph instead of sunny and 12-14 mph winds on Saturday?


Realized after I wrote it that April 1st is Easter this year. Seems too early, but it is here already. Might be a problem for some people. So...never mind.


----------



## dbrady784

Jeez the weather looks to be getting worse as the week goes on... possibly postpone? thoughts? if so what would be a good new date?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

It’s going to be tough to plan something even a week ahead of time because it’s up and down (the wind) until mid summer from here on. It was blowing a steady 30mph here in Victoria today, I can only imagine the coast was horrible.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

May need to do a bayou or creek meetup lol.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s going to be tough to plan something even a week ahead of time because it’s up and down (the wind) until mid summer from here on. It was blowing a steady 30mph here in Victoria today, I can only imagine the coast was horrible.


It was......


----------



## jhreels

We may need to reschedule, I know a few of the guys wanting to go have really small skiffs and were talking about launching at San Luis where things sometimes get sketchy.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

I'm not a local out there but is Swan Lake Boat Ramp a possibility? It looks like a more protected launch via google but Ive never been there. Rescheduling is also fine by me. Either way I will be in the boat on Saturday somewhere.


----------



## richg99

Swan lake could be much better. I don't know what the tides will be that day, but the lake itself is pretty shallow on low tide (duhh). I've caught reds in the lake. You launch from a protected mini-harbor, and the Intercoastal is on one end of that "harbor". You are very close to Surfside Beach, which isn't saying much but it does have a gas station and a number of both eating places and bait shops right over the bridge heading north. There is a Buckees about 15 minutes away, too. Lots of traffic on the Intercoastal sometimes. Route 288 is the main road out of Houston to get there.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...2bdf9d902eb78d!8m2!3d28.9796458!4d-95.2683962


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Looks like the tide will be outgoing all morning. I dont know if that is good or bad but just trying to keep this post alive


----------



## jhreels

I will come out to Swan lake with you guys sat. morning, but I think the official 'meetup' is officially postponed.

What time do you want to get to the ramp, nano/rich99?


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

700 or 730 on the water? My bro in law is also bringing his boat. Ive never been so im looking forward to seeing something new. You the tour guide? Lol.


----------



## jhreels

'Nano-Skiff' said:


> 700 or 730 on the water? My bro in law is also bringing his boat. Ive never been so im looking forward to seeing something new. You the tour guide? Lol.


Swan Lake is an area I've never fished before, sounds like Rich has. Hopefully he knows the spot


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

If not then i'll just google map my way around lol. Ill probably be off the water by 1030 or 11am so I can go home and head to matagorda. Maybe some more people will make it to this unofficial meetup fishing trip.

You live out that way?


----------



## richg99

Well, now you've done it! Looks like you are going to get me off my butt and down to Surfside/Swan Lake early on Saturday morning! Freeport shows a dropping tide from 4 am or so until 11.00 a.m. Since my boat probably won't go as shallow as some of you other guys, I'll plan on fishing as long as I can float and maneuver. We shall put her to a test.

I will plan on arriving by 7:30 at the launch. It may be crowded since it is a holiday weekend Saturday. I drive a blue van and am hauling a black-hulled 1756 Lowe Tinney with side console. My picture is on this message, though that was taken when I was younger and much better looking. Ha!

If you arrive earlier and want to fish some, Swan lake lies immediately to the 
West. My cell number is 2XX(you all know what the area code-digits are in this location), Seven-niner-three. ZeeeroTWO-Seventynine. If my phone number is too hard to decipher (duhh) send me a PM and I'll send you a PM with it. It would be helpful if anyone attending (all are welcome) would PM me with their, phone numbers along with the screen-name and REAL name, too.

I don't know much but will share what I do know about fishing in that area. I know where I caught some fish, and where other people who could go shallower than I.... caught fish in the past.

So far, it sounds like only a few boats will be there..Nano; his BIL?; JHReels and myself? If anyone else is planning on attending, please post up here ASAP.

Since I am old and decrepit, my wife has suggested that I just drive down the night before and take a motel someplace. Sounds good, but I worry about leaving my boat outside in an area I know nothing about. Guess I'll just leave the house around 5:00 or so and drive South on Saturday morning.

I would think we could meet at the NW corner of Swan Lake by 8:00 and have a conversation. Or, we can just phone back and forth. Whatever you guys want to do is OK with this old codger. Don't give up catching any fish to talk!!!! richg99


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

We plan to be launched by 7 or 730 also. I drive a tiny red boat that looks like a 27mph kayak. Cant miss me. My bro in law, Justin, drives a Mako Skiff with a back platform. Justin and I plan to follow Rich and potlick all his fish.

So... we have for sure...

Rich 
Justin
NanoSkiff - Jerry (8) 236.664zero
JHReels


----------



## richg99

OK...(except the potlicking part). 

After I tell you what I know, and considering how shallow your Nano-Rocket-kayak-Skiff can go, I'll be sending you someplace that I can't go at all. 
So there !


----------



## richg99

If any of you do not have a Navionics type chip in your Fish-finder(s), I suggest you download the free App. (Navionics Boating). The $10.00 or $15.00?? (annual) version has a lot of detail and can be had with a 30-day free trial. The pure free one has far less detail, I am told. 

You do NOT need a cell or wifi connection to make it work on the water.

You can also spend some time online with their web app and see lots of detail, but you can't mark it or bring that data with you. I have it on my phone, and the only bad thing is the lack of clarity in the sun. But, it will get us by if each of us has something to look at. Regular paper maps will also work, of course.

Swan Lake is marked as 0 to 1 foot in depth. That should be dead low tide. I've drifted it before and it wasn't that low. Low tide, however, will be around 11:00 a.m. so I will be out of there long before that.


----------



## jhreels

Sounds good, I drive a black f-150 towing a seafoam ankona cayenne, I'll meet yall there.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Well then it looks like 4 out of 20. Not too bad


----------



## richg99

*"Well then, it looks like 4 out of 20. Not too bad"
*
Ha ha... unfortunately, that is just about the response that I've received over 20/30 years of trying to get some fishermen together, too.

We did error in not factoring in Easter Weekend. Try for another date. I may not be available again until the Fall, though.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Ill just talk to everyone at the launch and tell them to follow you to the fish. Then itll be like more of us.


----------



## richg99

*"follow you to the fish"
*
Hmmmm.. I think you are thinking of some other guy. I fish a lot. I don't CATCH a lot. Part of it is that I am old and lazy and don't get to the lake/bay until 10:00 most days. The other part is that the fish don't like me. They stay away in droves Ha ha Rich


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Well... Justin is out, so down to 3.


----------



## richg99

See you in the morning.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Nice seeing you guys. I left a little early. I was having issues with either my fuel hose or bulb. I managed to get back to the ramp and on the trailer though. Ill get the kinks worked out and be ready for the next one. Will probably fish Dickinson or Chocolate Bayou next though. Ill just post on here and maybe someone will meetup.


----------



## richg99

Yes, Nice meeting everyone. We both also quit around Noon. 
Sorry you had problems. I may have sucked up too much mud. When I tried to flush her just now, the Pee stream was very weak. I will try to flush it again in the early week. 

I'll be happy to fish those spots with you if we can work it out. Can you ever do it late in the day during the weekdays? I'm flexible, though. Lots of fishing, but no catching today! 
Still, a good idea..... Rich


----------



## jhreels

Sorry I missed you Nano, should have traded phone numbers. Im game for more trips as well.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Good luck with the mud Rich. Weekdats are out for me, 99% of the time. I may call in sick for an occasional weekday trip if the weather is perfect but id still need to pick up my son in Rosenberg by 3pm.

I sent you a PM Jake. I wouldnt mind riding in your boat if you need someone to pole your boat while you fish.


----------



## Stevie

Whats the report from Swan Lake? Any reds? How was water clarity?

I fished West Bay south shoreline and Christmas Bay with my wife today. Covered a lot of water with the trolling motor (new experience for me). We got spanked. My wife caught a rat red and I saw a decent red tail in muddy Christmas Bay water. West Bay was clear, no reds. 

Best,


----------



## richg99

Mostly mud. No reds for me. No fish. No bites. No nothing other than wind, lots of wind.


----------



## Stevie

Fall is way better


----------



## dbrady784

this wind and full moon may have them thrown off a little. hoping to reschedule the meet and get better weather...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

dbrady784 said:


> this wind and full moon may have them thrown off a little. hoping to reschedule the meet and get better weather...


It’s an early and late bite right now for sure.


----------



## richg99

It does seem that Texas Springs have tons of Wind to deal with. Of course, A Texas Fall is sometimes hard to define. Sept. Oct. are still Summer much of the time, at least to me. Anytime is a good time to go fishing.


----------



## efi2712micro

Fish or no fish, A day on the water is still a better day than .... (you fill the blanks). Sorry I couldn’t make the meet. Would have really enjoyed putting a face to the names. Please keep posting and I will make as many of them as possible!


----------



## SeaDrifter

I am hooked up now and about to make the 4 hour trek back to Seadrift. If anyone will be in the area and does not want to battle the wind, I'm bringing the Kenner and you are more than welcome to join. Will launch from Charlies between Seadrift and POC in the morning as well as Sunday morning.



Michael


----------



## Matts

Maybe next time for me.


----------



## SeaDrifter

Well I messed around and got up too late. Winds are out of the SSE switching to WNW at 15-20. I may try Hog Byou later?


----------



## SeaDrifter

I fought the winds all morning. Called it a day at noon, ate lunch and did yard work. Such is life I guess


----------



## SeaDrifter

We TORE up the sheepshead and reds this morning at the POC big jetties! No pics yet...need to pull some from the video I shot.



Michael


----------



## dbrady784

So... are people still interested in trying to do this?


----------



## jhreels

Im always down to fish.


----------



## SeaDrifter

We will be back down on the May 3rd for a week or so...would enjoy meeting y’all


----------



## richg99

I'm gone till November.


----------



## Jred

I'm down my skiff is out of the shop


----------



## elsillo

Whats the date? Looking forward to this!


----------



## dbrady784

elsillo said:


> Whats the date? Looking forward to this!


you tell me


----------



## EdK13

PM Smackdaddy- he is the cruise coordinator.


----------



## dbrady784

just trying to see what works for everyone, or majority...


----------



## EdK13

dbrady784 said:


> just trying to see what works for everyone, or majority...


So- set up a Democrat rally- you PM the cruise directer guppie?


----------



## dbrady784

EdK13 said:


> So- set up a Democrat rally- you PM the cruise directer guppie?


appreciate the input on the thread that I had started....


----------



## EdK13

dbrady784 said:


> appreciate the input on the thread that I had started....


 "Its My Thread" so there - HA! Whatever. - and good luck.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Any of you guys going to be in west bay tomorrow?


----------



## jay.bush1434

West Gbay or West Matty? I might go for a quick run in WGbay tomorrow afternoon if the wind isn't howling. I'm fortunate enough to be on the water so it isn't a big deal to push a button and go.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

West g bay


----------



## jhreels

Ill be in East Matty Sunday on a wheeling trip with a few friends, might as well bring some rods too I think.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Well basically struck out. Few small trout. Found some reds feeding at acouple drains but the wife couldn’t connect on any.


----------



## jhreels

MatthewAbbott said:


> Well basically struck out. Few small trout. Found some reds feeding at acouple drains but the wife couldn’t connect on any.
> View attachment 31960


Been finding them lately out of the marsh and in the open grass flats. Looks like it was still a fun trip!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Yeah man it was fun. Actually the first time the wife has been on the front of this boat. Lol. We will just say we may need some casting lessons. Lol. Anybody else on the front and we should have had at least 3 or 4 reds in the boat but oh well man. That’s how it goes. I’m not the one to cast over the person on the bow so I just did the best I could to just let it roll. WE will get better at it. 

I won’t tell her but it kinda made my day when ,as I'm calling out where fish are busting shrimp, she turns and yells at me to quit “rushing” her.


----------



## dbrady784

fished surfside today and found a very large school of fish easily 100 all upper slot fish, but that was it. think coming off the full moon has them acting funny. if anyone ever wants to fish or be poled around hit me up. crazy schedule and always looking for people


----------



## SeaDrifter

Sorry for being MIA guys. The past few months have been some kind of crazy! In the middle of it all I did break down and get another boat though, a Majek Texas Skiff all decked out. It is a little bigger than I originally was looking for but, it was a deal I couldn't pass up! 

If anyone is around, I will be back in Seadrift/Port O'Connar tomorrow for a couple days then back again for two long weekend in a row if you want to get a line wet. 

Meet "SkinnyDipper"...


----------



## jhreels

SeaDrifter said:


> Sorry for being MIA guys. The past few months have been some kind of crazy! In the middle of it all I did break down and get another boat though, a Majek Texas Skiff all decked out. It is a little bigger than I originally was looking for but, it was a deal I couldn't pass up!
> 
> If anyone is around, I will be back in Seadrift/Port O'Connar tomorrow for a couple days then back again for two long weekend in a row if you want to get a line wet.
> 
> Meet "SkinnyDipper"...
> View attachment 33052


Sweet ride man. Will that motor jack all the way above the hull?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jhreels said:


> Sweet ride man. Will that motor jack all the way above the hull?


Doesn’t look like it in the photo but maybe it’s an optical illusion. 
Sweet boat, Majek makes some solid hulls!


----------



## SeaDrifter

jhreels said:


> Sweet ride man. Will that motor jack all the way above the hull?


When all the way up the center of the prop is at the top of the channel. 

I’m loaded up now and will head south in a couple hours. Should arrive at lunch then after a quick bite the plan is to install the Lowrance then hit the water. 

If anyone is around SA Bay and wants to get a line wet, come on aboard!


----------



## jhreels

Myself and a few friends will be back in Matagorda this weekend, wheeling up and down the beach and fishing out of the skiff Saturday and Sunday. Let me know if any of you guys will be down there!


----------



## commtrd

Run skinny, beatdown in chop. RFL without sponsons...


----------



## SeaDrifter

commtrd said:


> Run skinny, beatdown in chop. RFL without sponsons...


I was very pleasantly surprised. With the trim tabs, even at only 16’ long I could plow through and not get beat to death!

I did find a fish or two as well. Limited out in under two hours


----------



## Salt of the Water

jhreels said:


> Myself and a few friends will be back in Matagorda this weekend, wheeling up and down the beach and fishing out of the skiff Saturday and Sunday. Let me know if any of you guys will be down there!


I'll be in East Matty this weekend. May sneak out Mitchell's cut in the morning if the Gulf is cooperative. Where are you launching? Hog Island or further up the beach?


----------



## SeaDrifter

Salt of the Water said:


> I'll be in East Matty this weekend. May sneak out Mitchell's cut in the morning if the Gulf is cooperative. Where are you launching? Hog Island or further up the beach?


 I have a place in Seadrift and generally launch from one of the three ramps there. 

Tight lines!


Michael


----------



## jhreels

I'll be launching from further down East Matagorda out of our beach camp.


----------



## SeaDrifter

We will be back down Friday for a few days fishing the POCO tournament if anyone is in the area, let's meet up Saturday evening?


Michael


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SeaDrifter said:


> We will be back down Friday for a few days fishing the POCO tournament if anyone is in the area, let's meet up Saturday evening?
> 
> 
> Michael


You couldn’t pay me to fish this week and sure as hell not this weekend with POCO going on. I may go Monday after the flats have been burned the previous 5 days.


----------



## SeaDrifter

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You couldn’t pay me to fish this week and sure as hell not this weekend with POCO going on. I may go Monday after the flats have been burned the previous 5 days.


 It is going to be pretty crowded. I have fished it for a few years now and it is more of a time I get together with old friends and hang out on the water. Will hit Sunday Pass and see what turns up.

I will also be down the following Thursday through the weekend.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You couldn’t pay me to fish this week and sure as hell not this weekend with POCO going on. I may go Monday after the flats have been burned the previous 5 days.


Last I heard was there is only 35 boats entered. Poco is not what it used to be.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Last I heard was there is only 35 boats entered. Poco is not what it used to be.


You know why? Last year they called off the tournament the evening before due to rough seas and did not reimburse anyone that entered. My buddies fish the offshore division every year and got screwed out of well over $4500. They still went out and caught the hell out of billfish. Instead of continuing the tournament the directors decided to take it upon themselves to cancel the tournament instead of allowing grown men to do what they do. That’s why...
https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/ne...cle_54d206b8-4aee-57c5-9688-9ead6f793fb6.html


----------



## SeaDrifter

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You know why? Last year they called off the tournament the evening before due to rough seas and did not reimburse anyone that entered. My buddies fish the offshore division every year and got screwed out of well over $4500. They still went out and caught the hell out of billfish. Instead of continuing the tournament the directors decided to take it upon themselves to cancel the tournament instead of allowing grown men to do what they do. That’s why...
> https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/ne...cle_54d206b8-4aee-57c5-9688-9ead6f793fb6.html


 That is not good at all!


We will be back out hard and heavy Friday morning if anyone will be around. I did see some very nice micro's traveling to/from POC last weekend!


----------



## SeaDrifter

Sorry for being MIA, we have been working on our place pretty hard and heavy for the past few months. Call me crazy but I am planning to head to Port O'Connor tomorrow for the weekend. Depending on just how nasty the weather gets we may stay until Thanksgiving. If anyone will be around, let's get together?


Michael


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SeaDrifter said:


> Sorry for being MIA, we have been working on our place pretty hard and heavy for the past few months. Call me crazy but I am planning to head to Port O'Connor tomorrow for the weekend. Depending on just how nasty the weather gets we may stay until Thanksgiving. If anyone will be around, let's get together?
> 
> 
> Michael


You’re crazy if you’re going to fish tomorrow. The front will be here in a few hours. Today was a great day to fish, we caught some good ones this morning. I hope you have some booze or something to do. Haha


----------



## jhreels

Good morning guys. Drove over the San Jacinto River on my way to work, and I can confirm last nights rains have unleashed the Nesquick on Galveston Bay.


----------



## elsillo

I would check Windfinder Pro before heading out, LLM is showing top 30mph winds and for the shoreline 8ft swells which is crazy!


----------



## SeaDrifter

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You’re crazy if you’re going to fish tomorrow. The front will be here in a few hours. Today was a great day to fish, we caught some good ones this morning. I hope you have some booze or something to do. Haha


Heck no, the boat will stay in the driveway and yes, plenty of libations, food, and such. Swing by if you have time, you can’t miss my place, big RV cover, Reflection fifth wheel, and storage building all matching with the Texas Skiff covered in the side driveway.


Michael


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SeaDrifter said:


> Heck no, the boat will stay in the driveway and yes, plenty of libations, food, and such. Swing by if you have time, you can’t miss my place, big RV cover, Reflection fifth wheel, and storage building all matching with the Texas Skiff covered in the side driveway.
> 
> 
> Michael


You boys have fun, I have plans already with the kids. Looks like the rain should taper off this afteenoon down there!


----------



## SeaDrifter

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You boys have fun, I have plans already with the kids. Looks like the rain should taper off this afteenoon down there!


Will do my best to. My bride is with me so I am going to have plenty to do around the place to fill my time.


----------



## SeaDrifter

Fishing in the rain, wind, and cool actually paid off. We caught three limits over the weekend on specs and reds. Not too shabby for such nasty conditions.


Michael


----------



## jay.bush1434

So I guess we'll move the 2018 Texas Skiff meet up to 2019? How about the sandbar in Offat's bayou in West Galveston bay? Smooth hard sand bottom and usually very clear water. There are 3 boat ramps in the area no more than a 15 minute ride away, including the ramp at 61st street in Galveston right on Offats bayou. The water won't start warming up much until March but it is a good time to stalk sheepies on the nearby flats with flies.


----------



## mrbacklash

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## dbrady784

sounds good to me


----------



## jhreels

Count me in.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Big trout love cold water


----------



## jhreels

bump. lets put a date on it.


----------



## Jred

jhreels said:


> bump. lets put a date on it.


Let’s do it


----------



## efi2712micro

I am in ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

If we could just find a time that lines up with our schedules...that’s the killer. 
I’d love to meet at East Matagorda Bay but it seems lots of you are upper coasters...


----------



## 024H6

Count me in


----------



## hipshot

If I can get it into the schedule (I work weekends) I'd like to attend and meet a few of the local legends.


----------



## WillW

When?


----------



## hipshot

We’re still anxiously awaiting a date, time, and location. Wouldn’t hurt to tell us which flies to bring either.


----------



## hipshot

Do we need to elect a Social Director?


----------



## jhreels

I would suggest something but I'm typically able to bend my schedule to make anything work, who ever has a really harsh schedule should suggest something imo. Maybe march-april?


----------



## dbrady784

Would y’all be opposed to meeting somewhere in the north shore in Galveston? April sometime, weather should be warming up then


----------



## dbrady784

Could fish and either meet at an island or have a little get together at Louie’s for lunch.


----------



## hipshot

I will be out of town the last weekend of April; the other weekends are possible for me. I’d want to fish; don’t get to do enough of that.


----------



## efi2712micro

dbrady784 said:


> Could fish and either meet at an island or have a little get together at Louie’s for lunch.


I am down for that. unfortunately travelling is a little unpredictable in my line of work but it has been quiet lately.


----------



## jhreels

dbrady784 said:


> Could fish and either meet at an island or have a little get together at Louie’s for lunch.


Sounds good, so looking like one of the first 3 weeks of April somewhere in West Bay?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

You guys have at it, that’s too far with all I have going on right now.


----------



## mrbacklash

April sounds good, do we want to throw in some sort of contest in the mix most spots or something like that? May be more trouble than its worth


----------



## hipshot

Been a while since I paddled Highland Bayou, but I remember a railroad bridge between Louis’ and Jones Bay. Is there sufficient clearance for a skiff with a poling platform?


----------



## scissorhands

I have one every year (for the last 2 anyway), usually in the summer, but I'm in West Galveston Bay. Just a heads up.


----------



## jhreels

hipshot said:


> Been a while since I paddled Highland Bayou, but I remember a railroad bridge between Louis’ and Jones Bay. Is there sufficient clearance for a skiff with a poling platform?


Yessir, especially this time of year. I have to remember to take the rods out of the holders on the platform, but otherwise, no problem.


----------



## hipshot

I'm having a grab bar installed on my platform, about waist high.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

hipshot said:


> I'm having a grab bar installed on my platform, about waist high.


Make it removeable or you’ll regret it.


----------



## jhreels

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Make it removeable or you’ll regret it.


Ditto, It'll be testy under that bridge with a grab bar.


----------



## jhreels

scissorhands said:


> I have one every year (for the last 2 anyway), usually in the summer, but I'm in West Galveston Bay. Just a heads up.


You have details on it?


----------



## sjrobin

hipshot said:


> Been a while since I paddled Highland Bayou, but I remember a railroad bridge between Louis’ and Jones Bay. Is there sufficient clearance for a skiff with a poling platform?


Yes on all but flood tides. However, a poling platform with a grab bar will not make it under the railroad trestle.


----------



## hipshot

Thanks guys. And yes, it’ll be removeable


----------



## scissorhands

jhreels said:


> You have details on it?


not yet, but I'll post on here when I get a date set.


----------



## Bigdogpeter

scissorhands said:


> not yet, but I'll post on here when I get a date set.


I just picked up on this string and would be interested in participating in the activities proposed if open to other skinny water enthusiasts.


----------



## hipshot

Hmmmmmm................................ I can't find the time and date for the event. Where should I look?


----------



## richg99

Last one that I remember was a year ago. None scheduled so far this year. Did you get your new Yacht? 

re meetup....Pick a date; post it here, and see how many bite.
regards,


----------



## hipshot

Hey Rich. Be a few weeks yet before I head out to Florida to pick it up. Been sick.


----------



## richg99

Get well.


----------



## Teeser

Count me in if it’s on West Bay.


----------



## Salt of the Water

I'll be beach camping the mouth of the San Bernard River via skiff on April 6th. It's only accessible by boat, and has plenty of firewood for a good bonfire. Protected little cove to anchor up in. Short ride from the public ramp at the end of FM 2918 Brazoria, TX.

Any of y'all who want to come by are more than welcome to drop in for a beer or bring a tent and camp for the night.

If weather cooperates I'll be poling the marshes in the area. If it's blown out I'll probably set up some surf rods and chill at the beach.


----------



## KurtActual

Salt of the Water said:


> I'll be beach camping the mouth of the San Bernard River via skiff on April 6th. It's only accessible by boat, and has plenty of firewood for a good bonfire. Protected little cove to anchor up in. Short ride from the public ramp at the end of FM 2918 Brazoria, TX.
> 
> Any of y'all who want to come by are more than welcome to drop in for a beer or bring a tent and camp for the night.
> 
> If weather cooperates I'll be poling the marshes in the area. If it's blown out I'll probably set up some surf rods and chill at the beach.


Those marshes... you mean Cedar Lakes? Those look like a short run, and nice area to pole. I'd like to add this place to my list of "need to visits" - especially if I can take my 6 year old on the skiff with me.


----------



## mrbacklash

What are we thinking for a date?


----------



## hipshot

I work weekends, and Sundays are a lot easier for me to take off than Saturdays. I do know that a lot of folks devote their Sundays to worship, so how many have a preference for one day over the other?


----------



## SeaDrifter

hipshot said:


> I work weekends, and Sundays are a lot easier for me to take off than Saturdays. I do know that a lot of folks devote their Sundays to worship, so how many have a preference for one day over the other?


 I am off and free more during the week than the weekends. I am heading back to our place in POC in a couple days for a week and a half if anyone will be in the area and would like to get together. 



Michael


----------



## Salt of the Water

KurtActual said:


> Those marshes... you mean Cedar Lakes? Those look like a short run, and nice area to pole. I'd like to add this place to my list of "need to visits" - especially if I can take my 6 year old on the skiff with me.


Short run? Yes! 

Nice area to pole? Not unless you're fond of the screeeee noise oysters on gel coat make.


----------



## KurtActual

Salt of the Water said:


> Short run? Yes!
> 
> Nice area to pole? Not unless you're fond of the screeeee noise oysters on gel coat make.


Haha! 
I'll put a weight limit on my passenger!


----------



## hipshot

Will Sunday, April 21st work for y’all?


----------



## 024H6

hipshot said:


> Will Sunday, April 21st work for y’all?


I’m in


----------



## Surffshr

Easter, San Jacinto Day, and Muster...Sounds like Muster.


----------



## mrbacklash

What about Saturday instead of Easter?


----------



## Surffshr

I’m out anyhow. Way to north for me. Just pointing out the dates


----------



## hipshot

Ooooooooookay; then how about April 14th or May 5th? Since the wife passed away I have no clue when all of these holidays happen; I had no idea that the 21st was Easter. Sorry 'bout that.......


----------



## mrbacklash

5 May works for better for me is there a way to make a pole on an existing thread?


----------



## hipshot

Start a new thread with a poll. I don't know how.


----------



## mrbacklash

Is there any interest in a meet up?


----------



## Salt of the Water

This is still happening. Weather looks like garbage but I'm going anyway.



Salt of the Water said:


> I'll be beach camping the mouth of the San Bernard River via skiff on April 6th. It's only accessible by boat, and has plenty of firewood for a good bonfire. Protected little cove to anchor up in. Short ride from the public ramp at the end of FM 2918 Brazoria, TX.
> 
> Any of y'all who want to come by are more than welcome to drop in for a beer or bring a tent and camp for the night.
> 
> If weather cooperates I'll be poling the marshes in the area. If it's blown out I'll probably set up some surf rods and chill at the beach.


----------



## SeaDrifter

hipshot said:


> Will Sunday, April 21st work for y’all?


 I will be in Taylor with work. Going down in the morning though for a few days if anyone is around.



Michael


----------



## Wetwork

So what day is it?


----------



## mrbacklash

Wetwork said:


> So what day is it?


Seems like interest dropped unfortunately


----------



## SeaDrifter

I will be down this coming Thursday-Saturday morning then returning the following Thursday for a week. I know I plan to install 70' of boardwalk 3' wide and an elevated deck but it will not (should not) take the entire time. Also, if you are around POC and able, I will pay sameone to assist me so I have more time to fish!



Michael


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I think meet ups are nearly impossible. How many people will ever line up the same day? I’m doing good to line up a trip with one person...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think meet ups are nearly impossible. How many people will ever line up the same day? I’m doing good to line up a trip with one person...


I’ll be on a turnaround at work on nights for almost the next two months. I’ll be lucky to pull the boat out of the garage and hook a water hose up to it...


----------



## Derek Radtke

MatthewAbbott said:


> I’ll be on a turnaround at work on nights for almost the next two months. I’ll be lucky to pull the boat out of the garage and hook a water hose up to it...


I know the feeling. At least working nights you get a lot of time to figure out how you can “invest” the turnaround money.


----------



## jay.bush1434

MatthewAbbott said:


> I’ll be on a turnaround at work on nights for almost the next two months. I’ll be lucky to pull the boat out of the garage and hook a water hose up to it...


We just finished a turnaround and I’m back to regular shift. Just in time for the wind to really blow...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jay.bush1434 said:


> We just finished a turnaround and I’m back to regular shift. Just in time for the wind to really blow...


Who do you work for?


----------



## jay.bush1434

MatthewAbbott said:


> Who do you work for?


Praxair in Texas City. DuPont schedule, on my 3 nights right now. There's a couple of us fly fishing, skiff loving, plant workers on Microkiff


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jay.bush1434 said:


> Praxair in Texas City. DuPont schedule, on my 3 nights right now. There's a couple of us fly fishing, skiff loving, plant workers on Microkiff


Cool. I’m with Lyondell at the refinery. We work a 5-4-5 schedule.


----------



## TX_Brad

jay.bush1434 said:


> ... There's a couple of us fly fishing, skiff loving, plant workers on Microkiff


+1


----------



## C Brueckner

TX_Brad said:


> +1


+2 I'm just north of Texas City.


----------



## Mick Perisho

dbrady784 said:


> Would microskiff owners of Texas be interested in doing a meet up somewhere along the coast? maybe when the weather gets a little better of course, but would just like to start to plan now. I'm just south of Galveston but will drive a bit.


Any skiffers moving up to a new skiff. Sell me your old one...lol. I live in Dallas and willing to drive


----------



## CKEAT

Mick Perisho said:


> Any skiffers moving up to a new skiff. Sell me your old one...lol. I live in Dallas and willing to drive


There is an East Cape Fury for sale in DFW, friend of mine has an old friend trying to sell his. Loaded. I can get you pics if interested. He is having a Chittum built right now.


----------



## Mick Perisho

CKEAT said:


> There is an East Cape Fury for sale in DFW, friend of mine has an old friend trying to sell his. Loaded. I can get you pics if interested. He is having a Chittum built right now.


Yes please send me pics as well as info

Yes I am interested in pictures, price and specs. Also where can I see it


----------



## Mick Perisho

Is there anyone in the Dallas area that has a micro skiff for me to see. I am looking into getting either a skiff or a Gheenoe. This 70 yr old guy would appreciate some guidance


----------



## Mick Perisho

CKEAT said:


> There is an East Cape Fury for sale in DFW, friend of mine has an old friend trying to sell his. Loaded. I can get you pics if interested. He is having a Chittum built right now.


Please put me in contact with the guy and the Fury. I live in Dallas.


----------



## CKEAT

Sure will, I think he is about to post it on here.


----------



## CKEAT

Mick, PM Sent


----------

